# Pivot Table



## faisus (Dec 21, 2022)

Hello people, hope all are doing good. I have a query in regards to pivot table. I have below table as data






Ratio is SP/GP.

When i do pivot, i require ratio to be shown as 80% for the whole Alpha group.





However the pivot shows me as this



 

I do not want the sum but to calculate as it is. SP/GP. Is there any way since i have big list divided into further groups. Thanks alot.


----------



## Alex Blakenburg (Dec 22, 2022)

Mathematically you can't calculate an overall (group) ratio using the individual ratios it needs to be calculated based on the underlying values.
As such you need to create a calculated field that is = SP/GP then include that in your pivot and rename the heading which will still say Sum but isn't really a sum.
Calculated Fielld - PivotTable Analyze > Fields, Items & Sets > Calculated Field

20221222 Pivot Table Ratio faisus.xlsxABCDEFGHIJ1GroupNameGPSPRatio2AlphaA2,408,9502,029,71584%Group Calc Ratio3AlphaB1,932,7741,455,79975%Alpha80%4BetaC1,999,2862,191,311110%Beta105%5BetaD283,420205,73873%Gamma35%6GammaE73,94125,64835%Grand Total88%7Sheet1Cell FormulasRangeFormulaE2:E6E2=D2/C2


----------



## faisus (Dec 22, 2022)

Thank you works like a charm...


----------



## Alex Blakenburg (Dec 22, 2022)

Thanks for letting me know. Glad I could help.


----------

